# Change of name on Aerlingus ticket €70!



## panindub (12 Jan 2006)

Hi all

I made a spelling mistake on a first name of a ticket and subsequently called aerlingus who told me I would have to pay €70!

(t&C) Cancellations
#
	NO REFUND AT ANY TIME EXCEPT FOR BUSINESS CLASS
#
	NAME CHANGES PERMITTED FOR EUR70/ GBP50/ USD90 PER PERSON, AND MAY BE CHANGED UP TO 1 HOUR PRIOR TO COMMENCEMENT OF JOURNEY.

There is another thread about this, but they didn't seem to have any luck changing there ticket; 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=15628&highlight=aerlingus

So, I was thinking is there a consumer law anywhere in which if you buy a product within x amount of days and you not happy with it, then you can get a refund? It's a long shot...
The idea being to get a refund and then rebook again!
Help!


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2006)

How serious was the mistake on the first name?

Did you simply transpose two letters or leave out/add a letter or is it a complete name change?

aj


----------



## panindub (12 Jan 2006)

Was booking for 4 relatives, one of which I got wrong...
I wrote brendan as the first name, when I meant to write bernard.
I know this kinda lessens my case because they are both valid different names. But brendan can be jumbled and add 1 r and you got bernard


----------



## Ann-Marie (12 Jan 2006)

the reason they charge so high for name change is because people were booking a load of flights for when the football matches were on and were selling them at a higher charge plus the old €20 name change. I think its unfair if a mistake is really made and someone has to hand out another €70


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2006)

I think you will just have to pay the charge!

My travel agent made a mistake with my second name (she inserted an additional "e"). On the travel agents advice I didnt change the name. On the the day of the flight the flight was overbooked and I got 'bumped' off the flight.

The flight was with Air France and after a few months I forced some compensation out of them.

aj


----------



## podgerodge (13 Jan 2006)

ajapale said:
			
		

> I think you will just have to pay the charge!



I don't.  Whoever you dealt with in Aer Lingus should be able to go to someone higher up and get an exception made - surely on a goodwill basis they have procedures in place to allow themselves discretion on this matter.  I'd at least ask.


----------



## mg zr dad (15 Jan 2006)

If a name error is a single letter in the middle of the name and you dont pass any comment as to the error on check in in it won,t even be noticed. Use you booking reference to check in at the self service kiosks. 
If the spelling error changes how the name sounds/looks ie first letter then bite the bullet, curse yourself for not being able to spell your own name correctly and pay the money. Aer Lingus wil offload you at the gate if you try to pull a fast one and go directly to the gate and then charge you a fare difference and reservations change fee and your name change fee.
You are advised as part of the booking process that the name on the reservation must match what the form of id is being presented at the boarding gate so all you John's who like to be called Billy Bob by your friends remind them of your correct name if they are booking your flight tickets for you or you will have to pay.

Finally, remember that in the old days you could not change the name on a ticket at all. So the ticket that cost 3/4/5/10 times as much was worthless and non refundable.


----------

